# Website mit Java Backend?



## pgmcr (25. Aug 2018)

Ich kann Java einigermaßen, wollte jetzt aber auch mal Websiten programmieren.

So wie ich das verstanden habe programmiert man das Frontend von Websiten mit HTML/CSS/JavaScript und das Backend in z.B. Java.

Was ich mich jetzt frage ist, wie verbindet man das Frontend mit dem Backend?


----------



## httpdigest (25. Aug 2018)

Kurze Antwort: HTTP
Lange Antwort: Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Einmal jeweils Generieren einer HTML-Seite auf dem Server und Ausliefern dieser an den Client. Alles, was eine Aktion auf der Seite auslösen kann, wird als Navigation (a-Element) oder Formular realisiert, so dass der Server daraufhin ein HTTP GET oder POST empfängt und wieder eine neue Seite generieren und zum Client schicken kann. Das wäre dann einfach nur statisches HTML.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre dynamisches HTML, indem du per JavaScript HTTP Requests an den Server sendest, um beliebige Daten (etwa partielle HTML-Seitenfragmente oder Daten z.B. im JSON Format) vom Server anzufragen. Und per JavaScript fügst du entsprechend HTML-Elemente dynamisch in die aktuelle Seite ein (ohne also ein vollen Refresh/Navigation der Seite vorzunehmen). Das sind im Grunde genommen die Möglichkeiten. Jetzt gibt es diverseste Frameworks (clientseitig sowie serverseitig), die dir das Leben mit beiden Ansätzen vereinfachen.


----------

